# Is my bird CHOKING?



## Newbie Owner (Sep 29, 2011)

Please help me, she just flew onto a picture and I guess she was eating some dust because she put her head down and opened her mouth (there's a lot of dust on top of the picture). Anyways, she is now making kind of a chirping noise, but it's like weak.

It's kind of like a croak. Is this bad? But she only does this when I make a kissing sound, and this bird came from someone who owned her for several years.

So is the small croak her trying to replicate my kissing sound or is she choking? She just whistled I think, and she's acting fine.

Please help me.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you take a video of the behavior? It is very hard to judge from your description.

If you truly think this might be an emergency, get her to an e-vet right now.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds can get things caught in their throat but we can't tell whether that has happened here. If she just has some dust in her throat then drinking some water will solve the problem. Put her in front of her water dish and see what happens. 

She's obviously still breathing so her airway isn't obstructed. But if there actually is something in her throat, it could interfere with eating or could shift and cause breathing problems.


----------

